# Rubena tires???



## SLOride (Jan 8, 2004)

We are just starting to see Rubena tires here in the US. If anyone on the other side of the world has any experience with Rubena tires I would be interested to hear what you think. 

I am riding the Charybdis (spelling?) 2.0, and other than being a very narrow 2.0 (actually 1.8) I have no complaints.

Thanks


----------



## perttime (Aug 26, 2005)

Rubino, as in Vittorio Rubino?

The brand seems to be well known for road tyres.


----------



## fcojavier (Nov 7, 2006)

Rubena:
http://www.rubena.co.hu/english/index.html

Barum - Rubena brandname change
In year 1993 German company Continental purchased brandname Barum. From this date no product from Ceska Gumarenska Spolecnost (CGS) can be sold and presented under Barum name. Bicycle tyres and tubes received a new brandname based on factory name - RUBENA - which means RUBE- (Rubber) -NA (Náchod - location with production facilities).

Not trying. Have some Schwalbe Nobby Nic and Racing Ralph.


----------



## yokine (Aug 31, 2007)

The local supermarket chain (Migro) here in Switzerland sells Rubena tyres and tubes boxed as their in-house brand. I have had nothing but problems with Rubena tubes for road bikes (700cx23) having a tendency to separate at the valve base. This doesn't fill me with great hope for the rest of the range.


----------

